# Aftermarket rims questions



## Nateallen84 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello. I own a 2016 Cruze LT with the factory 16" wheels. But I'm getting tired of the hubcap look...

So I started looking up new aftermakert rims to purchase and didn't realize that these vehicles have a ultra rare 5x105mm bolt pattern unfortunately.....

So rim varieties are extremely rare. So much as to no local shops carry them and I am forced to order online...

CanadaWheels dot com are the only website I feel comfortable with. (Not many online outlets in Canada)


I have 2 options in my price range..

1. RTX Blade II -
Size: 16x7
PCD: 5x105 / 5x114.3
Load index: 1521
Offset: 40








RTX BLADE II


RTX Blade II Black Machined - 082519




www.canadawheels.ca





2. Touren TR9
Size: 16x7
PCD: 5x105 / 5x108
Load index: 1600
Offset: 42








Touren TR9


TOUREN TR9 MATTE BLACK - 3190-6728MB




www.canadawheels.ca






Are these both compatible with my car? They also have the option of adding hub centric rings in the checkout process...

Lastly what do you guys/girls think of these? My car is white.. I like the black rim look on white color cars...


Thanks !!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Nateallen84 said:


> Hello. I own a 2016 Cruze LT with the factory 16" wheels.
> <snip>
> Are these both compatible with my car? They also have the option of adding hub centric rings in the checkout process...


For the 2016 Limited gen1 Cruze, here's a thread with a table of wheel info.

Per the table, 16x7" with 5x105mm bolt pattern and ~40mm offset should fit fine. You just need to make sure the wheels fit or have adapters for a center bore of 56.6mm.

Have you considered stock rims from a junk yard? 

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nateallen84 said:


> Hello. I own a 2016 Cruze LT with the factory 16" wheels. But I'm getting tired of the hubcap look...
> 
> So I started looking up new aftermakert rims to purchase and didn't realize that these vehicles have a ultra rare 5x105mm bolt pattern unfortunately.....
> 
> ...


Any year and trim level rim from a Cruze, except the diesels, will fit. Also any Sonic rim will at least have the same lug pattern, I am not sure about the offset, but that could be easily found on the Sonic website.


----------



## Nateallen84 (Apr 27, 2020)

The center bore of the RTX Blade II is 73.1
Will that still be compatible? It comes with hub centric rings..


----------



## Nateallen84 (Apr 27, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> For the 2016 Limited gen1 Cruze, here's a thread with a table of wheel info.
> 
> Per the table, 16x7" with 5x105mm bolt pattern and ~40mm offset should fit fine. You just need to make sure the wheels fit or have adapters for a center bore of 56.6mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Any year and trim level rim from a Cruze, except the diesels, will fit. Also any Sonic rim will at least have the same lug pattern, I am not sure about the offset, but that could be easily found on the Sonic website.


To clarify: 1st gen diesel wheels won't fit a non 1st gen diesel (they have a 5x115 lug pattern), but the 2nd gen diesels do not have different wheels.



Nateallen84 said:


> The center bore of the RTX Blade II is 73.1
> Will that still be compatible? It comes with hub centric rings..


Yup - as long as the wheel's hub is equal to or larger than the stock hub, and you have rings to take up the space, you'll be good.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> To clarify: 1st gen diesel wheels won't fit a non 1st gen diesel (they have a 5x115 lug pattern), but the 2nd gen diesels do not have different wheels.


Good to know. So the Gen II's use 5x105?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Good to know. So the Gen II's use 5x105?


Yup! All Gen IIs use the same 5x105 pattern - the diesel isn't _quite_ as unique as it was on the 1st gen, meaning that they managed to keep the lug pattern the same this time, haha.

The Gen II Volts use a 5x105 lug pattern, as well, and offer a pair of attractive 17" OEM wheels that are not overly heavy. The Gen II Volt and Cruze use the same brakes as the Sonic, so all those wheels clear the Gen II brakes.


----------

